# Blood Test - Residence Visa



## paul1967 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all, 
can anyone please tell me what is tested for in the blood test for a residence visa.
I am really confused with all of the conflicting information on the web.
I will be working as a mechanical engineering manager.

I would like to get a blood test done before arriving but need to know what is tested in Dubai

Thanks in advance for any help

Paul


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Um, from what my PRO told me, its just HIV and Hep plus a chest x-ray for TB. The medical was as funny as a fight! the 'Doctor' asked me how i was feeling? I said "fine" he said "thats great, see you later" In and out in 3 minutes flat


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

paul1967 said:


> Hi all,
> can anyone please tell me what is tested for in the blood test for a residence visa.
> I am really confused with all of the conflicting information on the web.
> I will be working as a mechanical engineering manager.
> ...


Pretty straight forward: Medical test in Dubai

-md000/Mike


----------



## paul1967 (Sep 22, 2011)

Many thanks Wazza for the answer


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Phew!*

Just read that lot for the first time! Thank Gawd I wasn't preggers!!! (looking at my counterweight in the mirror of a morning I was starting to wonder)



md000 said:


> Pretty straight forward: Medical test in Dubai
> 
> -md000/Mike


----------

